# Does ANYONE here use Adwords?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm starting this in a separate topic because I just want it to be about Adwords.

Does anyone at all here actually use Google Adwords?

I'm trying to gauge what to expect from them. 

I may be paying as high as $10 a click, and if only 1 out of 10 clicks turns into a call, that is not worth it at all.  

If 5 in 10 do though - that'd be worth it. 

So anyone who has experience with em?


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I use them. What I notice is when everybody is busy I get calls from them. When it's slow to much competition and to expensive .


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I thought it was closer to $1.00 per click ? $10.00 sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to use them it was crazy expensive in my market $10 per click did not cut it and in the end I found that good reviews and good website content that showed up on google searches was all I needed so I stopped the adwords program and it has been great! If I where new I would consider it to get known at first.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, yeah, once you get enough reviews, you don't really need adwords anymore.

And Asstyme the price varies depending on where you live. Because you "Bid" for clicks, it depends who is competing with you. 

Some keywords are only $5.00 per click in this area. And it also depends what time of day and what day of the week.


My city has about a million people in it. So it's about mid-sized.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

My question though was - how often did clicks turn into calls for you guys? That's a huge thing for me, since I'm paying for the clicks, but if they don't turn into calls, it doesn't do me much good.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

These clicks may very well come from other plumbers. Adwords is expensive, I do it myself and turn it off and on. I spend $1500 a month sometimes when I do it but am considering turning it over to someone who does it for a living and can get better results. Yeah, it's expensive. I hate to recommend them but for someone starting out with limited funds and lots of free time, home advisor might be a better deal than adwords.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

$1500? How many calls do you actually get from that much though?

Just from Adwords, I mean.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm checking into HomeAdvisor....does it work fairly well? First time I've even heard of it.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I'm checking into HomeAdvisor....does it work fairly well? First time I've even heard of it.


Home advisor is Service magic rebooted. Pay for lead service. Since you are slow you might be able to jump first and get the lead, regardless you pay for what they send you.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I was just having this conversation with gear junkie about these guys yesterday. After gear junkie did a google search, and the third link popped up with some kind of rediculous 1.5 star average review...no thanks


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I wish ad words were only $10 click in my area. Some of the big companies got into a pissing match and "plumber" is at $45 a click in my area. You need to get specific in your search words like "clogged bathroom", "backed up kitchen", etc. You need to play around with it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

marc76075 said:


> I wish ad words were only $10 click in my area. Some of the big companies got into a pissing match and "plumber" is at $*45 a click in my area.* You need to get specific in your search words like "clogged bathroom", "backed up kitchen", etc. You need to play around with it.




Crazy.....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

What is the cost per word if you have no other competition ?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> What is the cost per word if you have no other competition ?


We get ads from Seattle plumbers--250 miles away--that push our price up. I called a few of the plumbers and they adjusted their program, but the others have full time web peeps that don't care. When your ad budget is larger than most annual grosses, little things like Adwords aren't big things.

I called Google to complain and they meh'ed. Can't blame them one bit.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> I wish ad words were only $10 click in my area. Some of the big companies got into a pissing match and "plumber" is at $45 a click in my area. You need to get specific in your search words like "clogged bathroom", "backed up kitchen", etc. You need to play around with it.


That's a good point - although I know with a "broad" search, google covers that sort of thing.

I'm not 100% sure that raises the relevance of your adwords, though. Google is kinda silent on that.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Plumber said:


> We get ads from Seattle plumbers--250 miles away--that push our price up. I called a few of the plumbers and they adjusted their program, but the others have full time web peeps that don't care. When your ad budget is larger than most annual grosses, little things like Adwords aren't big things.
> 
> I called Google to complain and they meh'ed. Can't blame them one bit.


Plumbers in areas that do not compete with you should not push your ad price up.

Do you make sure that you are advertising ONLY in your location?

I've set my ads to run ONLY for people who live in my county and the next county. That way the major city north of me doesn't interfere. 

You are BIDDING on ad spots, after all, so you shouldn't have to compete bids against non-local businesses.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> What is the cost per word if you have no other competition ?


Well that depends if the keyword you use triggers a national advertiser. 

If you could somehow have ZERO competition, then it should be 1 penny.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I still haven't seen anyone who knows approximately how many actual calls they get from adwords per click though.

That's my biggest concern on whether I should keep using it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I still haven't seen anyone who knows approximately how many actual calls they get from adwords per click though.
> 
> That's my biggest concern on whether I should keep using it.





I wouldn't go there. I'd look in your area for local plumbers, go there in person and introduce yourself with cards/magnets. Not much overhead and you should see results soon.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I wouldn't go there. I'd look in your area for local plumbers, go there in person and introduce yourself with cards/magnets. Not much overhead and you should see results soon.


Yeah, I was planning to do both though.


----------

